# National Forest Campgrounds And Camper Length



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

With our family now at 5 and all 3 kids fully mobile and running around, our 23RS has become a very tight squeeze when we all are in there. We are looking at bunk model 5'ers but have discovered that most of these are huge beasts 34' and longer. We are wanting to move towards camping in National Forest Campgrounds as well as our beloved Texas State Parks. However, most National Forest Campgrounds that we have looked at tell you up front what the maximum vehicle length is for each campground and most, by far, are set at 30'. Recently we looked at the campgrounds around Cloudcroft, NM in the Lincoln National Forest and one campground allowed 40' vehicles, one allowed 35' vehicles and the other 6-7 were 30'.

I have done a bunch of research and found several options that would likely work but this question has to do with the grounds themselves. Those of you who regularly camp in these areas - how strict would you follow that 30' rule? For example, I found a nice bunk 5'er that would work great for our family but it is just a bit over 30'. Forest River lists it as 31'2" or something like that (Rockwood Signature UltraLite 8286WS). Would that length work for what you have seen in those campgrounds that show 30' as the max length or would that really be a problem and just not fit at all? Is there some "fudge factor"? We have looked at some National Forest campgrounds in the San Juan and Lincoln National Forests and considered the sites with that 30' in mind and I think campers in the 31'-32' range would be ok in most of those sites but I really want to hear from those of you who have experienced camping in these areas and have first hand knowledge.

The trend among campers seems to be "bigger is better" and admittedly campers that meet our needs and fit in this size range we want are really hard to find. We have found a few that would fit length wise in these campgrounds we are looking at but they are all going to be just over 30' in that 31'-32' range.

Thanks for the input!

-CC


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My experience (admittedly limited to 2+ years) is that the length issue often revolves around backing into the space. You drive up on the circular loop road, go past your spot and then back into it. There are trees close to the parking area, and when you back into the space, you really need someone at the rear end to keep you from banging into those trees at the back of your space.

Long units (i.e., 33-35 feet) often have problems with backing into the space. Ours is a smidge under 30 feet, and several times we just got it into the space. If we had the styles where the rear end had a slide out, we'd never fit.

Can you get away with a 31 or 32 foot unit in a space advertized for 30 feet? Yes, usually. 33 and 34 might be a squeeze. And if Ranger Rick comes along and sees your unit model number is a 35xxx, he's smart enough to say something, and it can be "good-bye!"


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

hautevue said:


> My experience (admittedly limited to 2+ years) is that the length issue often revolves around backing into the space. You drive up on the circular loop road, go past your spot and then back into it. There are trees close to the parking area, and when you back into the space, you really need someone at the rear end to keep you from banging into those trees at the back of your space.
> 
> Long units (i.e., 33-35 feet) often have problems with backing into the space. Ours is a smidge under 30 feet, and several times we just got it into the space. If we had the styles where the rear end had a slide out, we'd never fit.
> 
> Can you get away with a 31 or 32 foot unit in a space advertized for 30 feet? Yes, usually. 33 and 34 might be a squeeze. And if Ranger Rick comes along and sees your unit model number is a 35xxx, he's smart enough to say something, and it can be "good-bye!"


mirrors many of my experiences with our 35' outback. By the time your at 30' overall for a trailer, you have to watch carefully. Often the length rule is for your good, violate it and you may find yourself half way around the loop and in a sharp turn that you won't make w/o damaging the trailer, either trees or bolders. I've driven through (luckly w/o the trailer) campgroundw that no way would I have been able to make turns on the road with my trailer, to narrow, to sharp.

And then many of the older campgrounds have narrow enough roads, now with trees grown up on each side, and tent type spots with a 90 degree site, that even though the site is deep enough, there isn't enough room with a pull trailer to get it backed in. by the time my trailer is turned 90 degrees and most of the way into the spot, the truck front end is up against a tree. sigh....

I've made a point of calling the campground, regardless of what the web site says, and telling them my trailer length (35') and overall length (60') and as them will I fit? and can I manuever around the roads? they are usually very helpfull, even to the point of saying, when you get here, let us know and we'll have you go backwards on the loop so you can get in better.

What I've found is that campgrounds with full hookups, no problem. 
Most Campgrounds with electric or electric/water I can make it around the loop and there are at least some sites we can fit into, but choices can be limited.
Our (Oregon) state campgrounds and many Washington state campgrounds w/o hookups usually aren't an issue
Forest Service and federal older campgrounds w/o hookups are where we usually run into trouble. Many were built for tents, and haven't been updated, but updating would also change the scenic beauty as well. 
NP campgrounds, Generally very limited in spots for a long pull trailer.
And odly, every Oregon county park I've been to I've had no problems getting into spaces, even though they are often older campgrounds w/o hookups, or electric/water, they seem to have been updated with bigger trailers in mind.
California state campgrounds- generally no way, most seem to be limited to 20 maybe 25' if you stretch it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

As long as you can reasonably fit into the spot, you will have no problems. As others have posted, the real issue will be whether you can get into the spot. The bigger you get, the less options you will have and the more difficulties you will face. A fiver will help as they are more maneuverable than a trailer. Unfortunately, the bigger you get, the less options you will have.

We dry camp in the Adirondack State Park all the time, spots are quite large and open. However, the reality is that with our truck and trailer, we can only fit into about 25% of the sites. In many cases it is not the size of the site, but the accessibility of the site. There always seems to be a tree or a rock in the way, preventing either the nose of the truck or the back of the trailer from being able to cut into the spot.

Bottom line is that if you can get it in the spot and it fits, no worries. I have been at this a while and I have never had the ranger measure my trailer.

DAN


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree. My experience is pretty much limited to the NP's in California. We can get the 23 in most spots and barley squeeze very carefully down the roads. We go to King's Canyon every summer and those with the bigger trailers always end up in the spots that are full sun.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Interesting question indeed. I've tried to upgrade and wife say's no because we can't get into her favorite NP Campgrounds. We like rocky mtn national park and yellowstone, and this size works out well. The only good news is that I did not have to fork out more money for another camper. The 23 rs is a great all around unit. It is not a 2 bdrm condo, and you don't want to get stuck in it all day should it rain, but heck, not a bad unit for sure.
Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The NFS campgrounds that are run by the park service seem to be pretty low key... just don't get trapped in them and I don't think anyone will notice. The ones run by vendors (don't get me started on this practice......







) are closer to State parks or even private with more checking on what you are doing.

I've never had anyone question any of my combo's lengths in person...


----------

